# My newly organized vanity



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

This is basically what my "vanity" (aka, bureau) looks like:





Doesn't it make you want to go play?

I started buying MAC about 8 months ago, I have a decent amount.

Lipglasses:




Viva Glam VI SE, Oui Oui Oui, Touchpoint, Algorithm x2, Plus Luxe, Venetian, Russian Red, Holiday 07 Cool Lips set, Antiquitease Contessa, Strobe Kiss.

Slimshines and Mattene:




40's Pink, Intimidate, Pleasing, Scant, Rapturous

Lippies:




Madame, Culture Class, Dubonnet

Other brand lippies:




Lancome lipstick in Bordeaux, Wet n Wild liners (3), Urban Decay lip pencils in Axphyxia and Pleather, gloss in LA and NYC, Burt's Bees, Revlon skinlights and L'Oreal color juices, Sephora gloss, Bourjois gloss, SH plumper, Almay balm, Clinique chubby liner and Clinique Buttershine.





UD XXX shine pots, Benefit Dr. Feelgood


MAC single shadows:




Girlie, Swish, Creme de Violet, Memorabilia, Remotely Gray

Piggies:





Quads:





Urban decay Ammo:





UD Face Case and singles:




Picadilly, Asphyxia, YDK, Sideshow Face Case

UD Cream Shadows:





Stila Eye/Lip palettes:





MAC eye stuff:




Plushlash, Blacktrack Fluidline, Brow Finisher in Wheat

I love me some mascaras:






MAC Blush:




Light Flush MSF, Sunbasque, Sweetness

NARS:




Orgasm, Sin

Milani:




Blush Mosaic, Sunset Duo, Glimmer Stripes
L'Oreal:




Blush Delices, the old ones

Highlighters:




MAC Dancing Light, Natural Flare, Drizzlegold, Studio Lights in Frangipan and... the pink one?





Revlon Skinlights in Bare and Pink, Tarte Sugar Daddy, Stila All Over Shimmer





Moistureblend, MSF Natural in Light Medium, Medium, Medium Dark, Mineralize Loose in Light medium

MAC skin care:




Moisturelush, Strobe, Prep+Prime spf 50, Fix+

Random stuff:
UD Flavored Body Powders, Prada Lip Shields, NYX Lashes, UDPP

MAC Brushes:




Holiday SE sets, 223, 182

SK brushes:





EOB:





Lancome GWP... I actually use the black ones a lot, they're nice and fluffy and big!




Hey, my Lorac gloss stick snuck in too!

That's most of it... save for the things that hide in your pockets and handbags and the car... thanks for looking!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice collection...


----------



## Hilly (Aug 18, 2007)

nice stuff!


----------



## frocher (Aug 18, 2007)

Great set up.


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

Love your brushes!  I have the SK powder and smudge brush...they are awesome and nicely priced


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks lovely! I have those mini draws, they are very useful!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 28, 2007)

Updated with my new stuff, my Mac is growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started in August and now have 3 lipglasses, 3 lipsticks, 5 quads, Prep + Prime visage, Brow finisher, Plushlash, Moistureblend, and MSF Natural. Definately my new favorite brand


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2007)

oooh this is pretty! i see that you have got my favorite perfume there Lovely by SJP


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes my hubby got me the perfume and lotion set last Valentine's day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love SJP!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 26, 2008)

I updated with my new stuff. I have been buying MAC since last August and I've gotten a lot recently so here it all is!


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

I love your collection. Where can I find those mini storage containers that you have online? I looked on Walmart.com and Target.com and I only saw the bigger size ones.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I got mine in-store at Target but have you tried like an office supply? Maybe office max or staples online?


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_I got mine in-store at Target but have you tried like an office supply? Maybe office max or staples online?_

 
Thank you for the great idea! I found a lovely one at the container store. I am going to order 2....one for the makeup collection I hope to have one day and one for my freaking jewelry that I am always losing. I can think of a ton of uses for these things. I may order more.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 27, 2008)

Great collection!  There is so much color in it!! And I love the SK brushes!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful stuffs!!!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: My updated stash: Mac, UD, and others*

Nice collection


----------



## makeupmadb (May 10, 2008)

Cute collection/setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please could you let me know where the box with the cross diagonal part is from? I'm in the UK but it'd be good to know, and the item name. Thanks, it'd be a big help!


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Cute collection/setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please could you let me know where the box with the cross diagonal part is from? I'm in the UK but it'd be good to know, and the item name. Thanks, it'd be a big help!_

 
It's from an office supply store. It's made to hold pens or something equally boring. It's slightly deep for my lipglosses but I like that it holds them all neatly and I can put them with the base facing out so I can read the names.

I'm not sure what it's called but try an office supply place. HTH


----------

